# Help identifícate this camshaft



## monchito91101 (Sep 24, 2015)

Hi guys, i need your help for identifícate this camshaft, i know comes on cabriolet 8v, please... thanks 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monchito91101 (Sep 24, 2015)

Any idea?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4160614-Identifying-two-camshafts-(solid-lifter-8v)

Keep in mind, where I state " New cam billets are usually sourced from Turkey, made by Estas." 
That has nothing to do with the CWC camshafts. What I should have stated and will edit after this reply is:
Most tuners today use new cam billets that are usually sourced from Turkey which are made by Estas.

Estas is an OEM for many international car brands, and their aftermarket business supplies many billets and completed cams to the tuning industry.

As noted in that link, at one time, CWC was and still is the billet source for many performance tuners but isn't used much by VW tuners. Estas is the new source for billets and completed cams for VW's and other international brands.
Estas will be found on Autotech, Cat Cams, Eurospec *, DRC, IE, Schimmel, TT, and others.
* Eurospec has some of its cams made in China. They were forced to years ago because of Estas having a back order up to a year twice in a row.


----------



## monchito91101 (Sep 24, 2015)

Thanks Eric, but i want to know the size of the cam, im already read a lot and nothing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

monchito91101 said:


> Thanks Eric, but i want to know the size of the cam, im already read a lot and nothing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Measure it and you'll get the answer, because the stamps you see mean nothing to us as they were used on all CWC billets.
It was the tuner who had them ground or CWC ground them to a their specs, the stamp on the end would be a clue if it were clear.
I'm leaning toward it being a Neuspeed cam, but which cam I don't know.








*Neuspeed* 260 camshaft measured @ *.004” / 1mm*
Advertised Duration: 260*
Duration @ .004 260*/260*
Duration @ 1mm: 226.3* / 225.8*
Valve Lift: .420” / .420”
Lift @ TDC: Unknown
Lift @ TDC: .051" / .052" @1mm
Centerlines @ TDC: 110*
Lobe Center: 110*
Valve Timing: 20/60 – 60/20 @ .004:
Valve Timing: 3/42.8 -- 43.3/3 @ 1mm
Valve Overlap: 40* @ .004"
Valve Overlap: 6* @ 1mm

*268 camshaft measured @ .004”
Advertised Duration: 268*/268*
Duration @ .004 268*/268*
Valve Lift: .440” / .440”
Lift @ TDC: Unknown
Centerlines: 113*/113*
Lobe Center: 113*
Valve Timing: 21/67 – 67/21
Valve Overlap: 42*

*276 camshaft measured @ *.004” / 1mm*
Advertised Duration: 276*
Duration @ .004 276*/276*
Duration @ 1mm: 239.6* / 239.3*
Valve Lift: .453” / .453”
Lift @ TDC: Unknown
Lift @ TDC: .084" / .080" @1mm
Centerlines: 110* @ .004"
Lobe Center: 110*
Valve Timing: 28/68 – 68/28 @ .004"
Valve Timing: 9.9/50.1 - 49.7/9.2 @ 1mm
Valve Overlap: 56*
Valve Overlap: 19.1* @ 1mm



To add to the growing list of tuners using CWC billets:
Engle Racing Cams, but they were solid lifter cams.
Page 30 of the PDF but the image will show page 28 in their catalog.
http://www.englecams.com/downloads/2010_engle_catalog.pdf


----------

